# Something I picked up recently....



## bikesnbuses (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2010)

OK I'll bite--what the heck is it?


----------



## chitown (Aug 24, 2010)

what the???


----------



## sam (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen one of those----but in what book?


----------



## yewhi (Aug 24, 2010)

Early suspension bike ala Dr. Suess.   ,-)


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that is the COOLEST thing I have ever seen... I do agree, it looks like something "Thing 1 or Thing 2" would have ridden. It's not available for adoption is it?
(Had to ask)
bri.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats a Rex Cycle. Pretty rare I'd say. Nice score.


----------



## davekingedits (Aug 25, 2010)

It's been said that, for every problem there is a simple, straightforward solution that does not work.  I suspect this is one of those.

Does the third wheel move relative to the rest of the frame?  Is it an early suspension system?

Also, I note that it seems to be a woman's bike.  Is that significant?

In any case, it is seriously cool.  Congratulations on the find.

David


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments,I was unsure what to think when I first saw it when I pulled up the gentleman's driveway,I just saw the very front of it and I said to myself " Another girls bike " I thought I had seen it somewhere before and liked it because it was unusual ,he also had a VERY cool mens safety bike in original paint which he was very partial to,we agreed he should keep that bike and he wasnt partial to this one(neither is my wife  )


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 25, 2010)

There was one @ Copake either this year or the year b4.     Holy S#!t  BnB nice score!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 25, 2010)

Get ready to be surprised...

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...1&keyword=rex&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2010)

...Think I just dyed my "Tidy Whities"...  WOW bnb, super find! "American Pickers" should be so lucky...


----------



## walter branche (Aug 25, 2010)

there are less than 10 in the world ,, let me know if you want me to find a heavy hitter buyer for you ,,  walter branche   wbranche@cfl.rr.com   407 656 9840


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW! Un - friggin - believable! I am always amazed at the Mechanical engineering prowess you see on bikes from the turn of the last century! It seems makers had more of an imagination then. OK, so you won the Lotto, what did you pay for it? Im dying here...


----------



## OldRider (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, heres an ignorant question..........what exactly does that third wheel do for the bike? My first thought was training wheels but it can't be that. Beautiful find by the way!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2010)

..not ignorant at all...
My guess would be that the smaller wheel took some of the "bump" out of the ride, due to the fact that the larger rear wheel took most of the brunt of the jolt, then the smaller wheel (and seat) would take a smaller "hit" as it missed part of the rise or pot hole it encountered.   Roads, if you could call 'em that back then, were poor at best.
bri.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 25, 2010)

Astounding! It seems Antique bikes come in all sorts of configurations but I have never seen a bicycle like the one you have depicted!


----------



## hwstem (Aug 25, 2010)

Neat Find. I think its interesting that the link for suspension is a front fork.


----------



## davekingedits (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, I just took a closer look at the photos in the Copake auction, and what is the deal with the chain?  I've never seen one like that.

Very nice find, and congratulations.

David


----------



## JOEL (Aug 26, 2010)

Tell your wife what is worth and she will warm up to it... Nice score!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 26, 2010)

I did tell her when I found out...Her first words were "Sell it!" I guess thats "warming up" to it


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 26, 2010)

that is a wonderful find! inspiring! those finds are still out there! the resale value is only a small fraction of the joy of bringing these rare gems to light. and to the proper forum where they are respected and admired for what they are. i would like to know what you finally decide to do with it. you have a resposibility on your hands that you probably didn't think you were gonna have! good luck! you should show it off at the wheelman site as well!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 31, 2010)

Learning a little more about the bicycle,I just got this original ad in the mail.It is dated 1898 .When I first saw/picked this bike up I thought it was a ladies bike  apparently not :o link to photobucket album;http://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab8/bikesnbuses/Rex-Cycle/


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok..I stripped all of the silver "house paint" off,heres some HEAVY patina for you...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2010)

...just brought a lump to my throat... I love see'n old stuff cared after,
bri.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2010)

The Rex cycle rules! I think she is a candidate for new paint and Nickel. I assume Nickel would be correct. Nice job!


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the pictures! museum quality find! Restoration would scare me! there is some irreversible damage that can happen if care and a lot of research is not done. please take your time and have patience. hope to follow this expedition with you. please keep sharing.
Thanks.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging comments guys..I moved the original pics into its own folder,now the first pics I posted dont show up anymore(sorry)Heres what it looked like before silver paint removal;


----------



## JOEL (Sep 3, 2010)

That is an acceptable amount of original finish for an 1800s bike IMO, especially one so rare.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 24, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 503577View attachment 503578View attachment 503579View attachment 503580View attachment 503581



Can you repost the pix you took down so the rest of the Cabe could enjoy your RARE find? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 24, 2019)

Now that is some bike alrighty.  Super old thread but must comment!  The pivoting rear stabilizer wheel seems to be designed to follow the path of the rear wheel when turning, otherwise the turning movement would be hung up by the back wheel sliding sideways or "scrubbing" ? The seat pillar being looks to be incredibly adjustable for any rider, large or small.  Crazy man..fantastic tricycle!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 503577View attachment 503578View attachment 503579View attachment 503580View attachment 503581



I wanna see pics!!!! Again


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 2, 2021)

crazy looking bike.  definitely straight out of Dr. Suess


----------

